# Great To See Homebrewers At Our Restaurant



## stephenkentucky (24/10/11)

over the weekend we had a number of home brewers visit Pudgy McDucks for an ale thanks Dave, Dan and Neil, especially Dan who showcased four excellent brews which were well received by myself and the others at the bar...Hopefully we can encourage Dan to be a guest brewer over the next few months. We only have 5 taps working at the moment but hope to have the new cellar / coldroom up and running soon to give us another 7 taps. Cheers to all thanks for a great weekend.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (24/10/11)

Sweet. 

If I manage to get over the border, I'll have to pop in for a visit. Looks like I'm camping south of Rathdowney, so it might be done, though I doubt it.

There might be rain, which means a small road trip (rather than camping) might be in order, which would make it more probable.

Goomba


----------



## punkin (24/10/11)

stephenkentucky said:


> over the weekend we had a number of home brewers visit Pudgy McDucks for an ale thanks Dave, Dan and Neil, especially Dan who showcased four excellent brews which were well received by myself and the others at the bar...Hopefully we can encourage Dan to be a guest brewer over the next few months. We only have 5 taps working at the moment but hope to have the new cellar / coldroom up and running soon to give us another 7 taps. Cheers to all thanks for a great weekend.




Looking forward to getting back up there myself, Stephen.

Top spot for a beer and good food to boot :icon_cheers:


----------



## stephenkentucky (24/10/11)

As you guys know we really love seeing fellow brewers. and having a few with friends. you are welcome any time whether we are open or not, drop in for a pint.


----------



## NeilArge (29/10/11)

stephenkentucky said:


> over the weekend we had a number of home brewers visit Pudgy McDucks for an ale thanks Dave, Dan and Neil, especially Dan who showcased four excellent brews which were well received by myself and the others at the bar...Hopefully we can encourage Dan to be a guest brewer over the next few months. We only have 5 taps working at the moment but hope to have the new cellar / coldroom up and running soon to give us another 7 taps. Cheers to all thanks for a great weekend.



Good on you Stephen. We had a great time and were very impressed with the beers - looking forward to trying more of the range. That blonde ale of Dan's was a cracker - sort of an IPA with lots of Herrsbrucker right up front. A bit like an uber 'Bitter and Twisted'. Looking forward to coming down again soon. I might even bring a few beers of my own down for testing. One thing we lack up here is a chance for regular meets. While I don't mind my own beer (well, most of it!) you do tend to forgive yourself your own flaws. See you in about a week!

Cheers

Neil


----------



## stephenkentucky (30/10/11)

TunofGrunt said:


> Good on you Stephen. We had a great time and were very impressed with the beers - looking forward to trying more of the range. That blonde ale of Dan's was a cracker - sort of an IPA with lots of Herrsbrucker right up front. A bit like an uber 'Bitter and Twisted'. Looking forward to coming down again soon. I might even bring a few beers of my own down for testing. One thing we lack up here is a chance for regular meets. While I don't mind my own beer (well, most of it!) you do tend to forgive yourself your own flaws. See you in about a week!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Neil




Great to see ya Neil I hope that over time we can make Pudgy's a place where people who love a brew feel free to bring their brew and enjoy each others company...power to us mad men who insist on brewing!


----------

